
On March 31, SETI[at]home will stop sending out new work to users - sohkamyung
https://twitter.com/BerkeleySETI/status/1234648658726928387
======
timthorn
Galaxy Zoo continues for astronomical citizen science:
[https://www.zooniverse.org/projects/zookeeper/galaxy-
zoo/](https://www.zooniverse.org/projects/zookeeper/galaxy-zoo/)

